# 1st time Chukar Hunting-Fail



## Kbx (Mar 27, 2016)

Hey everybody,

Just wondering if those of you that are more experienced can tell me if I am on the right track. 

I have never been upland hunting (due to no-one I know being involved in it), nor has anyone in my family. I want to learn how to become successful but want to make sure I am on the right track to becoming successful. 

Today I went out and I think I learned some but wanted to make sure other people agree.

I parked at the bottom of a canyon in 3-4 different spots and hiked up. My dog (who has been trained for upland) showed me up quite a bit in running up and down the mountain several times as I was huffing it up.

I never came across any chukar but did bounce up a few Jack Rabbits. 

Am I in the right mindset of assuming the following:

-Early morning they are more vocal and better to locate
-Some people have told me don't bother getting out of the truck if you don't hear them. Wait until you find a spot that you hear them. Curious if you all agree with that
-Do not climb up a mountain but rather find a road near the crest and walk parallel (they are on the peaks and they typically run uphill)
-Look for rocky areas with cheat grass
-Typically they will have 1 lookout bird before a covey?
-They are best to hunt once the sun hits them and not in the middle of the day around noon?
-Is it better when the snow covers the ground at all?

Any insight if I am correct in my assumptions would be great. Specifically I want to make sure I am doing it right so I don't ruin the $$ and experience I have already put my dog through to get trained. Thank you in advance!


I have also attached a photo of the area I was in. Does that look to be correct habitat?


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Just getting out there means you're on the right track. Chukars can be elusive, annoying, and madding, but if you're that guy that can march up and down hills all day you'll probably develop some level of addiction to these little devils. Read up about habitat because they are quite habitat specific, and eventually after you have wore out a couple pair of boots you'll have a few of your very own hot spots. A good dog can make a huge difference and most hunts claim they are an absolute must have, I have never known a successful Chukar hunter that didn't have a dog or two. 
Join and attend meetings of the Utah Chukar and Wildlife Foundation.. http://www.utahchukars.org/ great bunch of local guys and gals .
Remember the old Chukar hunter cry..."Death from above!


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

All your notes look correct to me. The fact that you didn't find any doesn't mean much. Its a tough bird to hunt until you really learn the bird and then its still tough.

Looking at you picture the only thing I notice other than a cool bird dog is that where I hunt them it is mostly steeper and the cover was less heavy. They prefer to run over holding. Oh, and I have never seen a tree in any of the chukar country that I have hunted.

Sacking a limit is quite an achievement. Good luck


----------



## Kbx (Mar 27, 2016)

Steve G said:


> All your notes look correct to me. The fact that you didn't find any doesn't mean much. Its a tough bird to hunt until you really learn the bird and then its still tough.
> 
> Looking at you picture the only thing I notice other than a cool bird dog is that where I hunt them it is mostly steeper and the cover was less heavy. They prefer to run over holding. Oh, and I have never seen a tree in any of the chukar country that I have hunted.
> 
> Sacking a limit is quite an achievement. Good luck


Thank you Steve,

I started out in much more steep country but when I wasn't hearing or seeing anything I thought I would give that area a try.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

You might say I hunt chukar a little bit. I almost never hear them until I'm on the mountain and sometimes never before the dog is retrieving the first one to hand. Habitat selection is more important than hearing them. Much of the time they are quiet. The part about driving to the top is a just dream here. There are very few places I hunt that would allow for such a thing here it's about boot leather. We walk to the top then once you have gained elevation hunt everything you can at that level before losing elevation if possible. You need to be above them when you find them. If you aren't they hold the advantage. Then hunt lower and lower until you have shot a limit or have ran the pads off your dog.lol It happens a lot. I usually don't do much chukar hunting until about December. At that time I target areas with green cheatgrass chutes. if there is snow on the ground target south-facing slopes where the snow has melted off with green cheatgrass chutes. Whatever you do find green cheatgrass chutes. Are you getting the part about green cheatgrass chutes in the winter?

I don't know what kind of dog you have but an honest pointing dog that can run and cover miles and miles is a huge advantage. The country is big out there.

Of your points, only two are important to think about to me. (Look for rocky areas with cheatgrass and it is easier to locate them after the snowfall. At least I think it is. South facing slopes) In a perfect world, the others would be okay too. chukar live in the devil's world. It is about desire and effort, especially so when you are still trying to figure it out. Hunt all stinking day if you have to but cover lots of the mountain, as much of it as possible. I think too many people don't stay on the mountain long enough. Did I mention the importance of green cheatgrass chutes in the winter?

You also need a water source somewhere in the general area. In the winter they aren't going to be on the water but if there was no source for water in the summer there will not be many birds. Often the water source is in the form of a guzzler.

Chukar hunting is among the most fun things to do in this world. They are physically challenging to hunt but I don't find them all that difficult to locate or kill.






Sorry about the vertical video but it was my first time. Notice I'm always out of breath. It's steeper than it looks. Both videos are on south-facing slopes notice there is considerably more grass showing on the ground where we found birds. The green cheat was only visible under outcroppings on this day.






Good luck.


----------



## Kbx (Mar 27, 2016)

Bret,

Lots of great information in the response. I really appreciate the feedback so I can hone in on what makes or breaks success. Very impressive dog you have!


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

There are some great response and videos. Here are my opinions, though I'm no expert:

I rarely hear birds, and would never see them if I waited until hearing them. I've tried a call to locate with little success. 

It's true that they are generally near the tops of ridges with lots of rocks, cheat grass or bunch grass as shown in your picture. If you can find a road, great! But you're generally gonna' hike. 

They sometimes have a sentinel in the covey that will watch from an elevated rock outcropping. There is also sometimes a callback bird that might not fly with the rest of the covey. Be ready for another shot opportunity even if you think the birds are all gone. 

I usually hunt in the morning, but I think anytime is good. 

Finally, snow is great for concentrating birds. Not so great for hiking steep slopes. I personally think the habitat your hunting looks reasonable. Good luck. Here's a pic of a place I've shot birds. The elevation is around 6,000 ft. Hope it helps.


----------



## Ducksanddogs (Oct 9, 2016)

Sounds like you’re on the right track! The more miles you put on your feet the closer you are to it. Not that it’s the same bird but my fiancé and I hunted some sage grouse in Montana and we hiked 5+ miles a day and both of our birds were shot as we were walking to the truck with our guns slung on our shoulders since we thought we were in the wrong spot. Just keep at it. Chukar will take it out of you for a fun bird. 

It’s worth it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knight2 (Sep 29, 2018)

What area of the state are you hunting? And are you hunting in an area that is know to hold birds?

I would start somewhere you know there are birds then venture to find new birds. Utah does stick birds and you can check the area.

Also what type of dog?


----------



## Kbx (Mar 27, 2016)

*Still learning*



knight2 said:


> What area of the state are you hunting? And are you hunting in an area that is know to hold birds?
> 
> I would start somewhere you know there are birds then venture to find new birds. Utah does stick birds and you can check the area.
> 
> Also what type of dog?


Knight2,

-I am hunting in an area known to have birds
-I spoke with the wildlife biologist to get some pointers but he doesn't have a dog although seems like a nice guy
-He is the one that mentioned he never goes after them unless he hears them
-My dog is trained for upland hunting and she is a Llewellin Setter https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/English_Setterr . Absolutely love the dog! First time hunting with the dog which is why I am still learning..

I know I am doing many things right, those seemed like very very intro questions and I don't know if there is more meat to them that I am missing?


----------



## wagdog (Jan 6, 2009)

They are called devil birds for a reason. I don't think you are missing anything. Young birds may still be eating grasshoppers at this point but with the cooler temps they will be eating cheat grass seeds and other forbs. The more you walk the more birds you will find. If we could get a cold snap that would help. It also gets a little easier to locate chukar once we get snow. They'll be on the slopes where the snow is melting and uncovering food for them. Also you'll see their tracks in the snow and your dog should have an easier time scenting the birds. Don't give up. Burning boot leather is key here.


----------



## Kbx (Mar 27, 2016)

*Not giving up*



wagdog said:


> They are called devil birds for a reason. I don't think you are missing anything. Young birds may still be eating grasshoppers at this point but with the cooler temps they will be eating cheat grass seeds and other forbs. The more you walk the more birds you will find. If we could get a cold snap that would help. It also gets a little easier to locate chukar once we get snow. They'll be on the slopes where the snow is melting and uncovering food for them. Also you'll see their tracks in the snow and your dog should have an easier time scenting the birds. Don't give up. Burning boot leather is key here.


Thank you, Great help!


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

I hunt chukar every now & then....
As far as the birds being vocal—from my experience on some ranges the birds are very vocal all day long every day, others usually only after you bust up a covey or 2. & some ranges not vocal at all. I think this is due to how much hunting pressure is on the range the birds reside. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wagdog (Jan 6, 2009)

bamacpl said:


> I hunt chukar every now & then....
> As far as the birds being vocal-from my experience on some ranges the birds are very vocal all day long every day, others usually only after you bust up a covey or 2. & some ranges not vocal at all. I think this is due to how much hunting pressure is on the range the birds reside.


I'm with bama on this one. Some places I hunt you might hear birds early in the morning. Others you will hear them calling when they spot you or other predators. Some places I don't hear birds but the dog finds them.


----------

